

What constitutes defamation on Twitter? Rocker Courtney Love has an idea - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/what-constitutes-defamation-twitter-rocker-co

======
Jun8
"Love argued that her rantings were merely an expression of opinion and that
Simorangkir could not prove how they damaged her."

Ridiculous! Well, I guess Nir Rosen is another person who quickly found out
that tweeting (if you're well-known) is not at all like gossiping at a party.
He tried to use the above argument but quickly lost his job, due to outrageous
comments about the Lara Logan incident in Egypt.

